# Interkoi 2011



## newbee (25. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde

Die InterKoi 2011 mit Bonsai-Challenge findet statt am 02. und 03. April 2011

Wer aus dem Forum fährt hin?

Betseht Interesse sich auf der Interkoi zu Treffen?


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*

Servus Hans

Wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre .....

Wäre ein Haupt-Urlaubsziel ... aber nicht gerade um diese Zeit .... 

Schade ... 

Wie geht`s deinen Koi ....


----------



## ferryboxen (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*

hallo

ich werde auf jeden fall hinfahren.

gruss lothar


----------



## newbee (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Hans
> 
> 
> Wie geht`s deinen Koi ....



Och danke der Nachfrage Helmut.
Teich iss bis zu 2 drittel zugefroren.

Kois geht es soweit ich das beurteilen kann gut.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*

Super Hans 

Freut mich sehr


----------



## MadDog (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*

Hallo Allerseits, 
erst einmal wünsche ich Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Ich werde nächstes Jahr wohl zur Interkoi fahren. Ist ja glücklicherweise nicht so weit weg von Dortmund.
Ein Treffen auf der Messe wäre nicht schlecht. Ich würde mich freuen, einige von Euch dort zu treffen.

MadDog


----------



## toschbaer (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2011*

Hallo Koi-Teich-Bonsaifreunde,
da ich dieses Jahr mal wieder dort sein möchte, würde ich mich freuen Euch dort zu treffen!
Jetzt ist nur die Frage: wann und wo?? 

LG
Friedhelm


----------

